
Airbnb to Ban Party Houses in Response to Shooting - whytai
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/02/airbnb-to-ban-party-houses-in-wake-of-halloween-shooting-that-left-5-dead/
======
PeterStuer
The problem is systemic and inherent to the regulation dodging business model
of Airbnb. How can neighbours defend themselves against the destructive
practices facilitated by this company?

